# dovecot + pam FEHLER



## Sigix (23. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe irgendwo einen Fehler und finde die Lösung nicht!

(Debian wheezy)

Anmelden am Posteingangsserver funktioniert

Hier mein auth.log

Aug 23 12:13:30 DBLSR01 auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): check pass; user unknown
Aug 23 12:13:30 DBLSR01 auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=dovecot ruser=mannersdorf@example.com rhost=193.170.233.xxx
Aug 23 12:14:00 DBLSR01 auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): check pass; user unknown
Aug 23 12:14:00 DBLSR01 auth: pam_unix(dovecot:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=dovecot ruser=mischendorf@example.com rhost=193.170.233.xxx

meine dovecot.conf

protocols = imap imaps pop3 pop3s
disable_plaintext_auth = no
log_timestamp = "%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S "
login_process_per_connection = yes
mail_location = maildir:/home/vmail/%d/%n/
login_processes_count = 3
login_max_processes_count = 128
login_max_connections = 256

ssl_cert_file = /etc/dovecot/dovecot.pem
ssl_key_file = /etc/dovecot/private/dovecot.pem

namespace private {
    # hidden = yes
    separator = .
    prefix = INBOX.
    inbox = yes
}

mail_privileged_group = mail
mail_debug = no

protocol lda {
    rejection_subject = Email konnte nicht zugestellt werden
    rejection_reason = Ihre Email an <%t> konnte nicht zugestellt werden:%nDie Mailbox ist leider voll. Bitte informieren Sie den Empfaenger.
    log_path = /home/vmail/dovecot-deliver.log
    auth_socket_path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-master
    postmaster_address = office@sx-it.com
    mail_plugins = quota sieve
    #  global_script_path = /home/vmail/globalsieverc
    #  sieve_global_path = /home/vmail/globalsieverc
}

protocol pop3 {
    #mail_executable = /usr/lib/dovecot/mypop3
    pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv
    mail_plugins = quota
}

protocol imap {
    mail_plugins = quota imap_quota
   }


auth default {
    mechanisms = plain login
    #user = root

    passdb sql {
        args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
    }

    userdb static {
        args = uid=5000 gid=5000 home=/home/vmail/%d/%n allow_all_users=yes
    }
   socket listen {
        master {
            path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-master
            mode = 0600
            user = vmail
        }

        client {
            path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth
            mode = 0660
            user = postfix
            group = postfix
        }
    }
}

plugin {
  quota = maildir:User quota
  quota_rule = *:storage=100MB
  sieve_global_path = /home/vmail/globalsieverc
}

Kann mir wer helfen???


----------



## magenbrot (23. Aug. 2013)

wie sieht deine /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf aus. Funktioniert der user_ und password_query so wie er dort drinsteht wenn du es manuell testest (mysql-shell)?


----------



## Sigix (23. Aug. 2013)

Zitat von magenbrot:


> wie sieht deine /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf aus. Funktioniert der user_ und password_query so wie er dort drinsteht wenn du es manuell testest (mysql-shell)?


Hier der Auszug:

driver = mysql
connect = host=127.0.0.1 dbname=mailserver user=mail_admin password=*********
default_pass_scheme = CRYPT
password_query = SELECT email as user, password FROM view_users WHERE email='%u';

Ja funktioniert!


----------



## Sigix (24. Aug. 2013)

Was kann ich noch testen oder machen????


----------



## Sigix (29. Aug. 2013)

Zitat von Sigix:


> Was kann ich noch testen oder machen????


Ich habe jetzt anstatt pam auf SASL umgestellt ,...jetzt funktioniert alles!
Danke


----------

